# broke moen shower cartridge pin in half



## jeanne p

im a 50 yr old divorce trying to replace my 30 yr old moen shower cartridge as ive done once before but this time the pin that holds the cartridge on top broke like a wish bone and i cant find the smaller piece that stayed inside while i pulled the larger part out. ive wrestled with it to set it free and nothing wants to give.im going to try that plastic wrench thing to see if thats what im doing wrong,in order to release it.should'nt the fact that the mayority of the broken pin came out allow the cartridge to come out?
i cant believe the high cost of plumbers, i called one of commonly known companies and they told me it would cost 190.00 for stepping in my bathroom.PLEASE HELP ME,i cant afford that!!!


----------



## Willie T

Pull the horse shoe, use the supplied plastic wrench to rotate the cartridge, grab the stem with some channel lock pliers, and pull that sucker on out.

Very likely, some of the black rubber has been cut and is resisting your pulling, hanging up on the sleeve cutout holes. Go ahead and pull. Hard! Then get your flashlight and faucet pick to fish out any broken pieces of rubber that fell back inside.


----------

